# Codes P0507, P1101, P0171, P0106, P015b and recall Chevy Cruze 2013



## DianeJ (May 28, 2016)

I have the following codes on my Chevy Cruze
Codes P0507, P1101, P0171, P0106, P015b
I also have a recall on the vehicle and was wondering if the issue with the recall could be causing the codes.

Also if the issue with the codes are covered under the powertrain warranty.

Any info on the codes or insights to the issue is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Shame you didn't search some.

Most likely primary code is the P0171.......lean condition.....generally caused by the integral pcv ,built into the cam cover, having a failed diaphram.
Often, it has been found that this failure frequently occurs when the check valve, that is part of the intake manifold, has failed.

Either or both components fall under the powertrain coverage.

In general, all the other codes are related and are a result of the P0171......till that is resolved, disregard the rest.

Rob


----------



## William41 (May 9, 2021)

How much will this cost to get fixed


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

William41 said:


> How much will this cost to get fixed


idk check it out here:









2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues


2011-2016 Cruze 1.4L PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues Video: I made a video to help better explain how this whole PCV system works to supplement this article. Overview I find myself having to explain this issue to someone almost daily, so in the interest of brevity, I'm creating a...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------

